# My newest Fairy Swallow!!



## Aschenfire (Nov 30, 2014)

Here we go! My pair of black barless fairy swallows have FINALLY hatched a baby (they laid two eggs but only one hatched). Interoducing Turd Burd...12 days old today and not enjoying the paparazzi (check out the stink-eye!!)


----------

